# Blood Paint-adding translucency??



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

Ive got some really good red latex house paint that I would like to use as a blood paint...Is there any "tricks" to making this more translucent without reducing it too much? Some kind of clear base maybe? As always, any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmmm, what about adding shelac to it? Not sure if it would work mixing it with latex, or maybe after the paint dries? Try to apply it each way and see how the results turn out.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

You can use some gloss polyurethane (Water-based). The trick is to use the polyurethane as the base, and add small amounts of the red paint to it, until you get the look you want. (It doesn't take much paint, to get a nice red hue.) Stir gently, to avoid trapping a lot of air. (Air bubbles make it frothy-looking.....unless that's the look you're going for)


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

Undead, you can also use glazing medium, used for faux painting. I'm not sure of the quantity you are going for, but if it is a small amount (like for detailing corpses) you can buy small containers at craft stores. For larger mixes they have glaze medium in gallon containers at Home Depot or Lowes. Most them come in Gloss, Semi-gloss, Matte and Flat. You would have to experiment with the mix a bit but I'm guessing a 4 parts glaze to a 1 part paint would do it.


----------



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

I knew you guys would know....I'll try these methods and let ya know how I fare. You guys rule!! Thanks!


----------

